# HoosierDaddy's yard journal



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

After a mostly successful back yard reno last year, I decided this year to take on a monostand in the front yard. Best yard on the block, my wife just about relegated me to the couch and all the neighbors though (think?) I'm nuts. Kill went perfect. Seed down Aug 12th. 3 weeks later.. nothing. Some weeds and some grass growth that I still can't pinpoint, but certainly wasn't Bewitched KBG. Quick germination test was going on at the same time: paper towels in a baggie, comparing last years blend (Prosperity, Blueberry and Midnight) to the Bewitched. No germination on the BW. So monostand plans are killed and I spread the blend on 9/2. Pretty late. After 3 weeks of no rain, several 2-inch rainfalls and a lot of washout. Here are the 60-day results:









Plan in the Spring is to PAMPer it. Plugs. Alfalfa. Milk. Philes fertilizer regimen. The 2016 reno area had about 300sq feet that didn't come in properly (I "think" it was the hand sprayed glyso around the edges.) These areas were plugged and filled in nicely through the year. I now have a 3500 sq ft "plug farm" to pull from so hopefully I can salvage much of the front.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

That must be disappointing. How often were you watering during the three weeks of no rain? Did you have any peat moss or grass mulch over the seeds? Hopefully you have better luck next year.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Risky business, renovations. Especially bluegrass renovations. I think you reacted correctly to the cards you've been dealt. That's one thing about KBG, there's always hope since it spreads.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Jesse- the original seed down was covered with peat. Watering via in ground irrigation on a good schedule.

If I can make it through the Spring I can tackle anything. So, the next house...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Man, it looks rough. One idea is to buy a couple of rolls of kbg sod and use them as plugs now. Ameri-Turf (126/Cumberland) or Genesis Farms (ST38 and 37) both sell KBG sod. It is cool to drive around Genesis properties to see all the lawn fields.

I think the key lesson for other folks doing reno, Test your seeds.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Testing seed germination is my key takeaway. I had started a germination test in early June, but my wife thought it was trash and threw it away. I figured I was safe having bought from a sod farm.

In lieu of buying some sod, any advantage to plugging now instead of next Spring? I was worried it's too late in the year.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

G-man has posted in another thread about seeing sod put in frozen ground in December and it taking hold without issue. I don't have experience with it though.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hossierlawngnome mentioned that they sell bewitched sod in your area. Maybe just sod the hole front yard being you wanted bewitched to begin with? He said it is a bit pricey though. How much for a roll? Maybe they'll give you a discount for buying it being they sold you bogus seed? Might be worth a try.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HoosierDaddy said:


> In lieu of buying some sod, any advantage to plugging now instead of next Spring? I was worried it's too late in the year.


Plugging now helps that the roots start to grab and spread in early March (before you doing the spring plugs movement). But we are having a cold fall now and I'm not sure if it is going to make a difference. If the fall plugs fail, at worst you end up with holes in the backyard from the plugs.

Have you ask HLG what he thinks?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Considering the success I've had this year with Spring plugs, I think that's the way I'm going to go. Essentially, calling it a year and waiting to see what Spring brings. Might be a Spring reno if its gets bad this winter and I don't get anything to take. I have about 20% that I would consider "good" with 40-50% being "bad" and the remainder I'll call "dirt".  If the "bad" area takes hold, I'll really have about the same amount in square footage that I had to plug in the back yard last year. Obviously a higher percentage however so it's going to look like crap until next Fall.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

> Philes fertilizer regimen


I've read about this (for others, google "philes fertilizer lecture"). How are you applying this in practice?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Light, frequent applications of nitrogen from the start of growing season until the heat of summer. For me that meant biweekly applications of Milorganite at the bag rate from May 1 to late June.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

That is rough to try to turn around. I would go ahead with the spring reno and hope for better establishment from the start. A lawn that sparse is vulnerable to serious poa infestation that could cause problems for years.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Could you possibly dormant seed over this winter? Really sorry this happened.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

I haven't had much luck with dormant seeding, but I am considering it for the completely bare spots. I have plenty of seed so I'll probably give it a shot. With the plug success I've had, that's where I'm going to focus my Spring efforts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you know about cheesto Reno? Success?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

I haven't seen anything on cheesto. Hopefully he had more success than I had at least!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@HoosierDaddy I'm wondering how much spreading you had? A long winter and no spring must make this even more challenging for you. Any updates?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

This "Spring" has been rough. 3 Mondays in a row in April with snow. Now upper 80s and 90s in May for the hottest May in the last 100 years. I am seeing decent spreading. Putting the smackdown on the PoaA with weekly Tenacity apps. Last one goes down tomorrow. Hitting with light N every week. 2 rounds of alfalfa so far. No milk yet, but that's coming. 300+ plugs from the back. Fungus watch all summer. I'll get some recent pics up soon!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI, Advance Turf does have SOP now. It is under this part number EC1999-50LB It is 150sgn


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Ooohh... That's better than the 50lbs of powdered SoP I got from them last year. I just ordered from Kelp4Less this year. They had a wholesale deal and I got it for <$50 shipped.

Pics:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is starting to fill, but it is going to take a while. Our current temps are not going to help.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah, it's going to be a whole season and a lot of work. 300+ plus pots and I think I'm going to get some more in. Might even be some reseeding areas this fall. We'll get there.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@g-man 
Making progress.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It's filling in. The rains we had helped.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's definitely looking better. Are you planning to do some seeding this fall? Or are you going to go heavy on the N and continue letting it fill in?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@g-man The rains definitely helped. Irrigation is nice, but there's nothing like a stead rain. I've been hitting it hard with all the tools. Philes until mid-June with light urea doses, switching to Milo. Milk, Alfalfa and you can see the plugs. Philes, Alfalfa, Milk, Plugs... I'm coining it.. I'm PAMPering my reno.

@SNOWBOB11 I'm going to see what it looks like mid-August... I think I might let it fill in where it can with doses of N, adding plugs to fill any bigger gaps. I might even pick up a roll or 2 of bewitched sod for a couple of tougher areas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You definitely are pampering it. It should be fully finished by the end of the year.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Update. It's looking pretty good. Hitting it hard with urea this Fall. Lots of plugs.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@HoosierDaddy fyi, I moved your thread to the journal forum.

It is looking great. This extended summer into October we are having should keep it spreading. I'm waiting for this rain to stop to drop some AS in my Reno area. I could not finish mowing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's pretty amazing how filled in it has got to now. Really shows the spreading ability of KBG.


----------



## Hyna32 (Dec 1, 2017)

@HoosierDaddy...this has to be the most impressive TLC effort I've ever seen. What a difference, exceptionally well done, hats off! :thumbup: I did a ~half acre Bewitched spring reno this yr and found myself doing a lot of hand pulling of weeds, spot sprays of Quinclorac/Tenacity, and general TLC, to help it progress.

Question, Re: "300+ plus pots": Confirming you grew these pots on the side or were they plugs from different areas? Nonetheless, amazing! :clapping:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@g-man Was loving the light rain yesterday. My yard is looking nice and dark right now. Need another cool off so I can spray another round of FAS.

@SNOWBOB11 The fill-in has been nice, but hard to notice on a week to week basis. Having the pics from along the way helps my sanity (and keeps me from sleeping on the couch...)

@Hyna32 I'm trying to socialize the term PAMPer... Philes fertilizer regimen in the Spring, Alfalfa pellets, Milk and Plugs/Pots  Luckily this is only a 1500sq foot reno so I've been able to be very deliberate with it. I need to post pics of the remaining problem areas and my plan for tackling those in the Spring. The 300+ number is actually plugs from my backyard which was a 2016 reno.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Adding a pic of my backyard, 2016 Reno since this is now a general journal of my lawn.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Front is still filling in slowly but surely. I have some lighter areas in front but I think it's just a lighter cultivar. I've read Bewitched can show that in the early years. Otherwise I'm pretty happy with the way things are looking.

Front (2017 Reno)








Back (2016 reno)


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Backyard is looking great. It's incredible how much the front lawn has filled in. I'm sure it will be looking even better soon.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 Thanks! Yeah, it's good to have these threads to see the progress over time. It gets pretty frustrating to look at as I only see the flaws, but seeing the changes helps!


----------



## ChicagoLawn (Apr 7, 2019)

That is so impressive.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Been awhile since I've updated. Everything is essentially on cruise control now. Enduring this current drought and will get some pics up soon.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Mowed today and dropped 2lbs/k Anderson's humic DG.

Back


Suspected summer patch area, but I think it's just dry due to drought. 


Back, center


Back


Side, brown spots are seed heads that are lingering 


Front, again most brown spots (save the front corner) are seed heads


Hell strip, drought and seed heads. 


Side


Closeup of seed heads


Side


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The front has certainly thickened up from what it was after your reno. Got to love a KBG lawns ability to spread. When this heat breaks and there's some rain I'm sure you'll be back in business color wise.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Late August pics of my 2017 front reno. Rough year for the hell strips.  Also have one of my summer patch areas back with a vengeance this year. I'm a little surprised how late it came on compared to past years, and the other area that I have is fine. Both were treated the same this year and I thought I had kicked it. Started early with Companion apps and even a Heritage app in the Spring. Not sure why one area took and the other didn't.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Some early season pics. Everything is doing pretty well. This season will focus on adding OM as I can and otherwise maintenance. The one primary remaining problem is a few areas of Summer Patch. I'll treat aggressively by applying preventative measures this spring and then hitting hard again as it reappears.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Things finally warming up. I have dropped one round of Milo as well as organics: cracked corn and alfalfa. Finally warm enough to put down DiseaseEx as a summer patch preventative and start a Tenacity regimen for Poa A. Seed heads rearing their ugly heads, keeping the mow at 2" until those are done.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Rough time right now. Major fungal pressure. Just in time for graduation party this Saturday 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did a walk thru the neighborhood and started to count how many houses had red thread fungus. Then I switched to counting how many had none. I found 1. It is only going to get worst in the next days. It is hot and humid.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

I always do preventative Serenade apps, no help for these conditions. I've also done spot preventative azoxy apps on my summer patch areas. No help there either. Hit with a light round of azoxystrobin and a shot of propiconazole. Back is recovering ok so far, but it's going to be tough for a while I bet. Ugh.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Lawn doing pretty well despite the heat. Finally got a little rain in the last week: .75" last Thu and .5" today. Been irrigating at 1" every 5 days or so. Water bill 😮


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks great! :thumbup: You made it through Summer survival and are in great shape for Fall.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

HoosierDaddy said:


> Lawn doing pretty well despite the heat. Finally got a little rain in the last week: .75" last Thu and .5" today. Been irrigating at 1" every 5 days or so. Water bill 😮


This looks great. We need more of us long haired cool season lawns being put up for lawn of the month. Can't keep letting these reel folks control the narrative.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@Chris LI - Thanks! Hell strips aren't in great shape right now and the back has some dollar spot pressure. We've had high heat and humidity for over a month. And only irrigation from mid July to this week. Not a drop of rain until late last week. So I'm pretty happy with how it looks right now considering that. Also, not seeing my usual areas of summer patch. Preventative measures early and often seem to have done the trick.

@bosox_5 - I've always preferred the look of the higher cut. Now I can't compete with the patterns of the reel guys, but I love a thick lawn. (Plus mine is too bumpy/lumpy to cut too short )


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I saw that you have great cultivars, and am curious how you really got the color to pop. You mentioned Milo and cracked corn; anything else?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@Chris LI I have been using FAS apps for several years. And this year I have done a few FEature applications. Those plus the Milo are to help with the iron for my high (8) pH soil. In the last two years I have also added DG Humic granular treatments. I am not sure if they are helping with color, but I believe them to be helpful in general to the health of the yard.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Your lawn is the perfect balance of color and density with that HOC, and a great benchmark for non-reel low lawns, IMHO.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks! Maybe I'll send pics of all the bad spots and you can think again if that's how you really feel


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

2022... Let's hope we can avoid the mistakes of the past. A few mows in so far and only have applied prodiamine and a humoc DG app.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice 180 from past years and looking good already!


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Very happy with the color right now. Looking good this spring. I forgot that in addition to the apps I mentioned above I have also applied T-nex and FEature. Really liking the color from the FEature.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Just a "slight" color variation from the neighbors... :lol:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 5, 2017)

Everything looking good this year, especially compared to last year at this time. I haven't done much differently this year, so I'll chalk up last year to the weather and fungus issues early on.


----------

